# Ride the Rockies 2013



## Samadhi

I'm planning to do RtR in 2013. I'll be 60 that year.

Being new to all this, I have a lot of training and planning to do.

I'd like to ask some quiestions of people who have done RtR before or a similar tour. To start with, just what do you bring with on the bike. That would include hydration, energy supplements, snaks, tire repair stuff, but what else?

Rain gear? leg/arm warmers? ?????

Also, how best to carry it all.

Any help/advice/derisive laughter will be appreciated.


----------



## MerlinAma

Based on my week long tour experiences in Colorado, I can give you my opinion.
Here's what I carry on the bike:
2 bottles for water or sport drink (rest stops have replenishment - why carry more?)
GU gels, Clif bars, bananas or whatever I happen to,be eating that year. Again, rest stops have food.
Two tubes, tire levers, small multi tool, and a pump is my repair kit. That's what I carry at home. 
Rain jacket - ABSOLUTELY! You will get caught in rain sooner or later and it will be cold. 

For clothing think layers. 8 of 10 days arm and knee/leg warmers plus a base layer and vest will work. Special days like Trail Ridge Road or Mt. Evans could justify a jacket and tights. I also have used a jacket with zip off sleeves that is very versatile. I also wear a cap under my helmet, a warmer one on the special days. Glove liners can be very nice early in the day too.

I've invested in a Moot's Tailgator system to carry stuff, but I'm careful not to just fill it up. Mostly it's to carry layers as I take them off. It's very light system that works.

My summer tours have been the highlights of my cycling adventures.

You should know RtR is a lottery so there is no guarantee you'll get in. I've also ridden Colorado Rocky Mountain Bicycle Tour (CRMBT.COM) and suggest that as a viable alternative. Most likely it will be a loop route which makes logistics somewhat easier. These tours use different routes each year and some routes are better than others. That's another reason to look at alternatives, although RtR is the best supported tour I've ever been on.


----------



## Samadhi

MerlinAma said:


> Based on my week long tour experiences in Colorado, I can give you my opinion.
> Here's what I carry on the bike:
> 2 bottles for water or sport drink (rest stops have replenishment - why carry more?)
> GU gels, Clif bars, bananas or whatever I happen to,be eating that year. Again, rest stops have food.
> Two tubes, tire levers, small multi tool, and a pump is my repair kit. That's what I carry at home.
> Rain jacket - ABSOLUTELY! You will get caught in rain sooner or later and it will be cold.
> 
> For clothing think layers. 8 of 10 days arm and knee/leg warmers plus a base layer and vest will work. Special days like Trail Ridge Road or Mt. Evans could justify a jacket and tights. I also have used a jacket with zip off sleeves that is very versatile. I also wear a cap under my helmet, a warmer one on the special days. Glove liners can be very nice early in the day too.
> 
> I've invested in a Moot's Tailgator system to carry stuff, but I'm careful not to just fill it up. Mostly it's to carry layers as I take them off. It's very light system that works.
> 
> My summer tours have been the highlights of my cycling adventures.
> 
> You should know RtR is a lottery so there is no guarantee you'll get in. I've also ridden Colorado Rocky Mountain Bicycle Tour (CRMBT.COM) and suggest that as a viable alternative. Most likely it will be a loop route which makes logistics somewhat easier. These tours use different routes each year and some routes are better than others. That's another reason to look at alternatives, although RtR is the best supported tour I've ever been on.


Thanx Merlin, that's really helpful.

The Tailgator looks like an interesting piece of equipment. It'll hold all those layers you shed and everything else?

I know that RtR is lottery-based. Thanx for the tip on CRMBT. It's good to keep options open.

I was looking at the CRMBT site and found my way to a photo gallery for the 2011 ride. It was mostly photos of riders and I I couldn't help but notice that most of the riders pictured weren't carrying anywhere near the baggage a tailgator could hold. Hell, some folks looked like they weren't even carrying a rudmentary repair kit. That seems to be unwise. I live in Colorado and I've spent a lot of time in the mountians. The weather can go to hell in a handbag pretty quick. When RtR runs in June, snow isn't out of the question. The air temps can drop by 10 degrees of the sun ducks behind a cloud for just a minute or two. It seems to me that carrying clothing to handle weather that flucuate in the extreme is only prudent. Hypothermia, shock, etc. is not fun.

That factor is a big part of why I posted the question in the first place. I know you can get yourself into a whole peck o' trouble in those mountains if you're not prepared.

Here's another question: If you're caught out in the open when one of our infamous, scare-the-crap-outta-god thunderstorms brews up, what's the smart move? A person on a metal/carbon bike acting as the tallest object within 100 yards in any direction makes a good lightning rod.


----------



## MerlinAma

Some people have personal sag vehicles, some depend on official tour sags, and on some tours you can drop stuff at rest stops and pick it up at camp.

The Tailgator easily carries everything. Notice the top bag also has another compartment on top to stuff clothing in.

My group usually leaves around 7:00am which means we are over the pass mid to late morning. We usually finish the day's ride by 1:00pm which greatly reduces the chance of getting caught in a storm. A friend of mine takes many pics, may stop for lunch and likely finishes 2-3 hours later. He gets caught in storms more often.

You'll need to do some research on what to do in a lightning storm. I do get off my bike and try to get in a low spot. Beware rocky outcrops or ledges as lightning often strikes there. 

My roommate has also told me my speed really escalates whenever I hear thunder as I try to beat the storm!


----------



## Samadhi

MerlinAma said:


> Some people have personal sag vehicles, some depend on official tour sags, and on some tours you can drop stuff at rest stops and pick it up at camp.


Sag? A support vehicle?



> The Tailgator easily carries everything. Notice the top bag also has another compartment on top to stuff clothing in.


It looks like it would do the trick. Price is high, so we'll have to see, but it gives me a good idea about how much cargo space to consider.



> My group usually leaves around 7:00am which means we are over the pass mid to late morning. We usually finish the day's ride by 1:00pm which greatly reduces the chance of getting caught in a storm. A friend of mine takes many pics, may stop for lunch and likely finishes 2-3 hours later. He gets caught in storms more often.


When I lived in the moutains, north of Pikes Peak, the storms would start in around 2pm and would be done by 4. Some of those storms would be really strong.



> My roommate has also told me my speed really escalates whenever I hear thunder as I try to beat the storm!


That's understandable. I had a fishing buddy many years ago who would head in if he saw lightning a county away. Getting wet sucks.


----------



## mmoose

(I've been on BTC twice)

Bike, normal saddle bag (for two flats), two regular size bottles.

Clothes: I usually start around 6:30, so arm warmers, nylon jacket, tights. Strip as it warms up during the day. Gloves, regular or full fingered and watch the weather. I like the "leave early, get over the mountain and then relax" to not worry about any afternoon thunderstorm.

Trail Ridge Road this year was fun until the blizzard. Hat, heavy jacket (fully waterproof), winter weight gloves bibs and booties would not have been too much. (I've since learned to carry latex gloves in the saddle bag for the next time).

And yep, sag= support and gear. Some folks have a personal sag following them day to day, so they don't have to carry too much on the bike.


----------



## Samadhi

mmoose said:


> (I've been on BTC twice)
> 
> Bike, normal saddle bag (for two flats), two regular size bottles.
> 
> Clothes: I usually start around 6:30, so arm warmers, nylon jacket, tights. Strip as it warms up during the day. Gloves, regular or full fingered and watch the weather. I like the "leave early, get over the mountain and then relax" to not worry about any afternoon thunderstorm.
> 
> Trail Ridge Road this year was fun until the blizzard. Hat, heavy jacket (fully waterproof), winter weight gloves bibs and booties would not have been too much. (I've since learned to carry latex gloves in the saddle bag for the next time).
> 
> And yep, sag= support and gear. Some folks have a personal sag following them day to day, so they don't have to carry too much on the bike.


I was looking at BTC as an alternate tour if I don't make the RtR cut. I've heard some people like BTC better than RtR. Looking at the 2012 route it seems a bit daunting with two days approaching 100 miles each. Might provide a better trainning sttrategy - train for a couple 100-mile ride, and if I get picked for RtR (which seems to be 75 miles +/- max)
, it's still good. 

Right now. 12 miles on my POS 42# MTB is a good ride for me. Looks like I have some trainning to do 

ASIDE: BTW, your profile sez MN? That so? Where 'bouts? I'm from a little town outside Duluth (Proctor) originally.


----------



## draganM

mmoose said:


> And yep, sag= support and gear.


support and gear, good to know. I always thought of sag wagon as the car you jump into if you start to sag on the bike like a limp noodle. I think that's called a broom-wagon though


----------



## mmoose

Hi Samadhi,
I'm down in Rochester. (Would like to get a week or cross riding up on the north shore, that looks like prime gravel riding with lonely country road climbs!)

I was off the bike for a couple years and got fat and lazy. So I used 2007 BTC as a kick in the @$$ to get it going again. Beautiful scenery, good weather, but no O2 in the air and the altitude sickness hit a bit hard. But hey, I was planning on suffering anyway, right? I got thru. Appetite kicked in around day 4 finally. (It's much nicer when you're able to eat instead of just choking some stuff down)
Up the mountains, slowly, taking time, took patience. Before tour, I did do some hill work, but was pretty light on total miles. (~500, I did say I knew I was going to suffer, right? but years ago, I did a three week tour, and got stronger as it went on, so I have confidence in "riding into shape")

I went back this year. I had a good winter base. Then about 1800 miles and some climb specific days.
(also, 2007 was about 200# at 6', 2011, 170#...so my strength to weight ratio changed greatly!) 2011 was much MUCH more fun, especially when the road tilted up!

RtR is said to be better organized. But I don't have the patience for a lottery. I need to know ahead of time to get the days off.

With the route, don't only look at the total miles. Look at the profiles. Even though 2012 BTC has a 111 mile day, don't look at the 111. Break it down to 15 miles of warm up (which is needed and good), then a climb to Battle Pass, that's 15 miles of honest work. Then about 45 miles of coasting/light work. Another 15 miles of shallow climbing and then downhill to the finish. In that sense, it's only about 30 miles of hard work and the rest is just time enjoying the scenery. 
mm


----------



## Samadhi

You have to be careful with the altitude out here, especially if you're a midwest flatlander. Altitude sickness isn't funny and it can kill you. Some will say to come out a week early to acclimate if you plan on anything real physical.

The North Shore would an awesome cross/mtb trip, I'm sure. I spent a lot of time in those woods in my younger days. I may be going to Proctor for a class reunion in august and was thinking about bringing the bike. The Munger Trail from Hinkley to Duluth is 70 miles of paved path and would be really excellent especially with my altitude-enhanced blood chemistry .

But anyway, 

I was thinking about trying to get in a 100-miler this summer. The American Diabetes Association has a 100-mile charity ride - this year it ran from Longmont to Estes Park and back. I also found a decent 100 mile loop around the Denver metro that includes a decent climb early but is mostly flat.

It would be awesome to get down to your weight. Right now I'm 5'8" and around 220# (down from 240#). I'd be happy to reach 190, but another 20 off that would be kick-ass.





mmoose said:


> Hi Samadhi,
> I'm down in Rochester. (Would like to get a week or cross riding up on the north shore, that looks like prime gravel riding with lonely country road climbs!)
> 
> I was off the bike for a couple years and got fat and lazy. So I used 2007 BTC as a kick in the @$$ to get it going again. Beautiful scenery, good weather, but no O2 in the air and the altitude sickness hit a bit hard. But hey, I was planning on suffering anyway, right? I got thru. Appetite kicked in around day 4 finally. (It's much nicer when you're able to eat instead of just choking some stuff down)
> Up the mountains, slowly, taking time, took patience. Before tour, I did do some hill work, but was pretty light on total miles. (~500, I did say I knew I was going to suffer, right? but years ago, I did a three week tour, and got stronger as it went on, so I have confidence in "riding into shape")
> 
> I went back this year. I had a good winter base. Then about 1800 miles and some climb specific days.
> (also, 2007 was about 200# at 6', 2011, 170#...so my strength to weight ratio changed greatly!) 2011 was much MUCH more fun, especially when the road tilted up!
> 
> RtR is said to be better organized. But I don't have the patience for a lottery. I need to know ahead of time to get the days off.
> 
> With the route, don't only look at the total miles. Look at the profiles. Even though 2012 BTC has a 111 mile day, don't look at the 111. Break it down to 15 miles of warm up (which is needed and good), then a climb to Battle Pass, that's 15 miles of honest work. Then about 45 miles of coasting/light work. Another 15 miles of shallow climbing and then downhill to the finish. In that sense, it's only about 30 miles of hard work and the rest is just time enjoying the scenery.
> mm


----------



## RtR Pir8

mmoose said:


> RtR is said to be better organized. But I don't have the patience for a lottery. I need to know ahead of time to get the days off.
> 
> With the route, don't only look at the total miles. Look at the profiles. Even though 2012 BTC has a 111 mile day, don't look at the 111. Break it down to 15 miles of warm up (which is needed and good), then a climb to Battle Pass, that's 15 miles of honest work. Then about 45 miles of coasting/light work. Another 15 miles of shallow climbing and then downhill to the finish. In that sense, it's only about 30 miles of hard work and the rest is just time enjoying the scenery.
> mm


Hey Moose - your observations relative to the organization of the two tours are pretty much on track. I rode both last summer and to me it was almost night and day. On RtR they have rest stops about 12-15 miles whereas on the BTC they were closer to 25-30 miles. The rest stops on RtR are open pretty much all day long, while the BTC rest stops are usually open for only a 3-4 hrs then pull up stakes and go. The downside to the BTC model is that if you experience any delays for mechanical or health you're likely to be riding all day without any support (a few years ago when BTC stopped in Monte Vista all the hotel people were staying in Alamosa and had to ride an additional 20 miles just to get to the starting point, so almost all of them rode with only what they could carry). I also watched the Vail police close down one of the BTC rest stops because they had abused the permit that was obtained to use the space next to the road. That said, it was still an enjoyable ride. I sign up for the RtR lottery and then if I don't get selected I can just sign up for the BTC the next week. With enough lead time hopefully your employer would have that much flexibility. I've ridden all but two of the last 15 RtR tours. Just MHO Cheers.


----------



## coburns

Don't forget if you do not get in through the lottery the Bicycle Tour of Colorado is the next week. Great Ride just not the same amount of swag and demos.


----------



## CORoadie

*Did it last year and this is what I carried*

First of all, remember your days will be very, very different from morning to evening, especially in the typical Colorado early summer mountains. Unless you have very specific dietary needs, let the rest stops provide you with food and drink and don't go overboard there on what you actually have with you on the bike. A few gels or bars are all you should need on you during the ride. 

Next is clothing. I found I wore my long fingered gloves almost all the time, and after a few days stopped even carrying my regular gloves. First you need them most mornings, where you are starting out often in the 30s, and if they aren't winter gloves you can pretty much wear them all the time. We were lucky not to run into rain, but you would need them also after a cold rain in the mountains (or snow as has happened in the past). Start your day with leg or knee warmers, arm warmers, a windproof vest and a base layer under your jersey. A headband style ear warmer is also a good bet. As the day goes on you can peel off and store what you don't need in pockets (a vest with pockets over a vest without is a very good idea) and also think about a decent sized saddle bag which I found really came in handy. Rain gear is a must, even if you never use it. At least a jacket and if you can swing it jacket and pants. If you don't have it you could be in trouble fast should the weather turn ugly. 

As for repair stuff, I have that slightly over-sized saddle bag which I use all the time so I carried two tubes, a multi-tool, tire irons and that was about it, using the rest of the space for my rain gear and whatever else I needed to store (my daily clothes always fit in my vest/jersey pockets so that worked well). With so many other riders and support vehicles why carry the full tool kit when space is at a premium. I also carry a frame mounted pump. Found that too many folks run into problems with CO2 cartridge systems and at least 2 times others used my pump to fill up tires and they either didn't have cartridges or ran out of CO2 before their tires were filled. Mounts as part of the water bottle cages so it works great and I never have to worry about being without air.

Last but not least you do want to have the BIG water bottles, not the little ones. Some of the treks up the passes are long and even if you filled both bottles at the last aid station you might find yourself wanting fluids if it is a hot, hot day. Not too many of these in the mountains in early June, but better safe than sorry.

Hope this helps in your plans for next year and hope you get in. I might be trying myself, depends upon family plans. Daughter graduating high school this year.


----------



## rmrider

I too live in CO. A good, well supported and relatively easy early season century is the ERock cycling festival in Castlerock the first weekend in June. Good for building base miles.


----------



## Samadhi

I've got some more questions .....

Aid stations: how are they spaced and provisioned? Are these stations a part of the package or are there costs associated with the provision?

Meals: The RTR site says that host cities provide "inexpensive community meals". What meals (breakfast, supper), what are they like and costs. Or is it better to make other arrangements?

Showers: I suppose showers will be available, but how does this work? I like a shower before and after a ride. Is that a problem?

Are there set departure times or can you head out whenever you want?

all for now ...


----------



## rmrider

Samadhi said:


> I've got some more questions .....
> 
> Aid stations: how are they spaced and provisioned? Are these stations a part of the package or are there costs associated with the provision?
> 
> Meals: The RTR site says that host cities provide "inexpensive community meals". What meals (breakfast, supper), what are they like and costs. Or is it better to make other arrangements?
> 
> Showers: I suppose showers will be available, but how does this work? I like a shower before and after a ride. Is that a problem?
> 
> Are there set departure times or can you head out whenever you want?
> 
> all for now ...


Aid stations are about 25 to 35 miles apart. Sports drinks, bananas, bagels, orange slices are included. There are usually vendors where you can purchase burgers, MX food, etc. prices are resonance at under $10. 

Host communities have typical resto fare for all meals. Your usually riding at lunch so the food at the aid stations is most often your go to nourishment. My breakfast usually consists of coffee and items I bought at a grocery store the night before (bagel, banana, yogurt and I always carry protein powder for a morning shake. 

Showers are provided in tractor trailer combos that move from town to with the hoard.

Our group usually leaves at 7 to 7:30.


----------



## RtR Pir8

rmrider said:


> Aid stations are about 25 to 35 miles apart. Sports drinks, bananas, bagels, orange slices are included. There are usually vendors where you can purchase burgers, MX food, etc. prices are resonance at under $10.
> 
> Host communities have typical resto fare for all meals. Your usually riding at lunch so the food at the aid stations is most often your go to nourishment. My breakfast usually consists of coffee and items I bought at a grocery store the night before (bagel, banana, yogurt and I always carry protein powder for a morning shake.
> 
> Showers are provided in tractor trailer combos that move from town to with the hoard.
> 
> Our group usually leaves at 7 to 7:30.


Hi Rmrider - I believe that the Ride the Rockies rest stops are actually spaced more in the 12-15 mile distances, at least based on the last 15 that I've participated in. Bike tour of Colorado generally has the longer distances that you've referenced. All that said I suppose that 2013 could be different, but I'm betting not. Cheers


----------



## rmrider

RtR Pir8 said:


> Hi Rmrider - I believe that the Ride the Rockies rest stops are actually spaced more in the 12-15 mile distances, at least based on the last 15 that I've participated in. Bike tour of Colorado generally has the longer distances that you've referenced. All that said I suppose that 2013 could be different, but I'm betting not. Cheers



Thanks for the reminder. I forgot that I tend to skip every second stop as they seem to be too frequent for me, and also I often have a strong desire to reach the destination of the day to enjoy a cold beer (or two).


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

Look at the route of the Bicycle Tour of Colorado for some insight into the RTR ride for 2013. Both rides usually feature the same area of Colorado. 


The ride usually rests with the sun going down and wakes up with the birds. It's good to start early, like first light, especially on long days. It's good to get finished and get off the course before the thunderstorms. Well, at least if the ride isn't between Montrose and Gunnison - you'll want to hang off a bit until the westerly winds die down (about 8AM to 9AM) over Cerro Summit. Uphill in a headwind - doesn't get any better than that!

Check out the Bike Tour of Colorado web site - probably a few common elements in each ride to get an idea of what you'll be enduring. RTR is a great ride. You'll have permanent bragging rights once you are done. You'll also do one of the toughest things you have ever done in your life. For example, a ride from Alamosa to Salida is flat....and hot. It takes a lot of mental will power to keep going over that distance for 60 or 80 miles. But if you adjust your mind, let the awesomeness of the place push out the noise, you'll find a special beauty to the place, get into the rythmn of the ride, and find out that the journey is the destination.

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## mmoose

Still a good 2 weeks away from RTR announcing the route? (I hate waiting)
But then, I already signed up for BTC 2013. The times that I have payed attention to the two tours the same year, they try to end RtR where BTC starts...didn't think that they overlapped route too much.

BTC2012 had a lot of wind the first days. 285 up to Laramie was brutal cross wind. I almost took the SAG the last 12 miles, especially after doing some math (I'd been seeing 6mph for a while...did NOT want 2 more hours of that 'fun') But then the last 10 miles, the road turned just enough to tailwind. Day 2 was straight into it. Day 3, the wind didn't pick up until the last 20 miles or so (of 119). 

I'm looking forward to going over 12K twice, Independence and Cottonwood. Looking forward to hit Pike's Peak beforehand as a 'warm up'. (Mt Evans was last year, up was fun until about 13k'. And then on the way down, some weather moved in...started flashing back to Trail Ridge Road in 2011)

Is it June yet?


----------



## Rokh On

June? We are heading up Pikes Peak tomorrow. MTB's and fat tire. Road up and coming back down on Barr trail.


----------



## davidaker

Anyone know the start date of RtR. I know the route has not been announced but I need to put in for time off.
Thanks


----------



## RtR Pir8

davidaker said:


> Anyone know the start date of RtR. I know the route has not been announced but I need to put in for time off.
> Thanks


Pretty sure it's the week of the 9th, but interestingly the BTC pushed their dates back a week (like it was a few years back) so I'm wondering if it may not go back a week also


----------



## Rokh On

You can try sending an email to Renee Wheelock. Maybe she can help you. Make sure you explain to her why you need the dates now.

[email protected]


----------



## MerlinAma

June 8 - 15 per the website?

RTR Placeholder2013V2slices


----------



## davidaker

Thanks for the info. The website has been updated recently showing the 8th through the 15th. I'll put in for the time off and hope I get selected.


----------



## BEEFMAN

Samadhi, I have done RTR six times with just a normal underseat bike bag. All I carry is a spare tube, 2 CO2 cartridges and a repair tool. I pack a light jacket with zip off sleeves and only take it on days when we are summiting 12,000+ ft passes (and mostly to wear at the top/on the way down). Arm warmers are usually sufficient. I almost never wear tights/leg warmers. Have never needed them. Then again, I don't mind cold weather 

I have a freind who rides a touring bike with saddle bags but all he ever uses the saddle bags for is carrying beer/ice back to camp 

If you are interested in training tips, follow my BEEFMAN blog (Google Beefman Bloggeth).

Daren



Samadhi said:


> I'm planning to do RtR in 2013. I'll be 60 that year.
> 
> Being new to all this, I have a lot of training and planning to do.
> 
> I'd like to ask some quiestions of people who have done RtR before or a similar tour. To start with, just what do you bring with on the bike. That would include hydration, energy supplements, snaks, tire repair stuff, but what else?
> 
> Rain gear? leg/arm warmers? ?????
> 
> Also, how best to carry it all.
> 
> Any help/advice/derisive laughter will be appreciated.


----------



## BEEFMAN

Dropping a few pounds will defintely benefit you on RTR! I am 6' 4" and once weighed 270 lbs (before I started riding) and am now at 215. I want to be around 205 for RTR. 

The GOOD NEWS is that fat guys burn calories faster! I recently wrote about this on my blog, The BEEFMAN Bloggeth, in a post titled "Do Fat Guys Burn Calories Faster?" It's one of my most popular posts (listed in the righthand column).


----------



## Italia

*2013 Route*

2013 Route:

Telluride
Cortez
Durango
Pagosa Springs
Alamosa
Salida
Canon City
Colorado Springs

Route map:

Ow.ly - image uploaded by @denverpostrtr

Looks like fun!


----------



## Rokh On

wow ... Interesting ride. It does look like fun.

Now I know why the Death Ride Tour Colorado was telling us to book our rooms immediately. Two rides possibly hours apart on some of the same route? Looks like RtR is leaving Telluride in the morning and we will be getting in that afternoon.


----------



## EastonZ16

I am considering entering the lottery but have a quick question. I would want my wife(non-cyclist) to be able to come with me. If we register for it and get drawn how hard is it to get hotels through the designated agency?

We would drive up from Az a few days ahead of time and at the time of the event have a 10 month old coming along for the trip so we would need a room for all of us and camping is out of the discussion.


----------



## MerlinAma

EastonZ16 said:


> I am considering entering the lottery but have a quick question. I would want my wife(non-cyclist) to be able to come with me. If we register for it and get drawn how hard is it to get hotels through the designated agency?


Here is the explanation of how to use Alpine Cycle. 

RTR - Services Alpine Cycle

I'm 99.9% sure you can get accommodations for your family. Obviously the cost will be more.


----------



## Rokh On

I suggest making your reservations sooner than later. Apparently there are multiple events happening in the area of Telluride/Silverton/Durango. Rooms might be tough in Durango and Telluride. I'm sure once that area is cleared then reservations will be a bit easier.


----------



## EastonZ16

I understand the procedure of how to request a room just curious if it is a viable option for the wife and daughter to tag along for a week(which you answered) and then possibly go another week long road trip. 

My guess is that Alpine Cycle has rooms set aside for them and those are on a first come first serve basis. The website explains that they won't take reservations until March 4th.


----------



## Rokh On

Confirmed. Both rides sharing the same real estate and aid stations for a day or so. No comparison to group sizes though. The ride I'm doing is only 300 compared to the 3,000 of RtR.


----------

